# Some of this season's finds, Melbourne



## cheekabee (Dec 23, 2012)

These are just some of this seasons finds around melbourne and its surounds
Unfortunately didn't get any good pics of copper heads and tiger snakes although 
I did see a few. And still haven't encoutered a white lipped snake to photograph. 


Enjoy, Akash




Cunningham skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Robust Skink(Ctenotus robustus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Black Rock Skink(Egernia saxatilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Marbled gecko eggsMarbled gecko eggs(Christinus marmoratus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Weasel Skink(Saproscincus mustelina) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Blue toungue(Tiliqua scincoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Male Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Female Tussock Skink(Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



White's Skink(Egernia whitii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Gipsland water Dragon(Physignathus lesueurii howitti) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern long neck turtle(Chelodina longicollis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Water skink(Eulamprus tympanum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Growing grass frog(Litoria raniformis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern brown snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Little whip snake(Suta flagellum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Stripped legless lizard(Delma Impar) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Garden skink(Lampropholis guichenoti) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Juvenile Jacky Dragon(Amphibolurus muricatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Shotta (Dec 23, 2012)

awesome pics, i wish i could take pics like that
thanks for sharing


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 23, 2012)

Some excellent pictures akash, seems you have a very nice spot there!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed checking out the pics. Thankyou very much for that. Am amazed at how you managed to get four water skinks to stay together long enough to photograph them in one hit. With the Moses in the Cradle plant (_Tradescantia [Rhoeo] spathacea_) behind them I am assuming it was in someone’s garden.

Just a little bit of info… The Little Whip Snake is now in ‘_Parasuta_’. Thought you might like to know that the plant in the pond with the turtle is Water Hyacinth (_Eichhornia crassipes_). It is a state prohibited weed in Victoria, which is the highest category of noxious weed under the Catchment and Land Protection Act (1994). The Department of Primary Industries is responsible for the eradication of State prohibited weeds. 

Blue


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Yeah Blue tounge went back to that body of water where I found that turtle and litterally the whole water surface was covered in that plant, you couldn't see any water, when i found the turtle it was only in a little puddle close o he pond with the plant. You used to be able to catch longfinned eels and yabies in the pond but now you cant even cast a line out because of the plant, its terrible.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 24, 2012)

You've taken some good photos there Akash. 8)
I particularly like the clarity of the close-ups and good depth of field.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 24, 2012)

cool


----------



## shadowpuppet (Dec 25, 2012)

wow great photos...where abouts were the photos taken?

I went looking for herps on the weekend only managed to get a couple of decent photos, that i'll be uploading soon.

found it very to find herps and the ones i did find were very very fast and didnt like standing still for to long....


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 25, 2012)

awesome shots akash ...
hopefully i can get you out to some more awesome spots soon


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys
Shadow puppet the photos were all taken in the Melbourne region especially in the western suburbs as I live there a few were taken further out west.
Yeah Richoman I got to get you out aswell lol.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 26, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> awesome pics, i wish i could take pics like that
> thanks for sharing




Yeah.. what he said! lol. Really well done!!


----------

